# documentazione online GNOME

## allxsan

ciao a tutti, la faccio molto breve  :Smile: 

giorni fa ho fatto un nuova installazione di gnome ("base")

per cui ho selezionato il profilo "desktop gnome" e tutto e' andato avanti abbastanza bene, nel senso che ha compilato senza dover fare ulteriori modifiche.

in seguito ho aggiunto altre applicazioni (tutte gtk Gnome ), in qualche caso mi ha chiesto di aggiungere qualche "USE"

tutto bene, a parte qualche intoppo.

Ieri sera ha chiamato mio fratello, viene mercoledi' e si trattiene alcuni giorni, io non posso seguirlo tutto il giorno e lui dovra' usare Linux (con Gnome) senza il mio intervento costante.

"Beh, tanto basta premere F1 e un minimo di aiuto e spiegazione la trovi".  Sorpresa ! Ero convinto che per includere la documentazione online fosse sufficiente scegliere il profilo "Gnome Desktop" e, AGGIUNGO, mi sembra anche una cosa normalissima! perche' il menu "Aiuto" e' presente ovunque (anche se io non l'ho mai usato ), invece sembra sia  necessario aggiungere manualmente  "USE=DOC" in make.conf e a me non sembra logico, perche' premendo quel tasto  appare solo una pagina di errore.

Pazienza.

Aggiungo "doc" in make.conf e :

```
asushost allx # emerge -uav --deep --newuse @world

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "app-text/docbook-sgml-utils[jadetex]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14-r1::gentoo (Change USE: +jadetex)

(dependency required by "media-libs/fontconfig-2.8.0-r1[doc]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.5-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-vcs/git-1.7.6.1[python,gtk]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r2[git]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-libs/atk-1.32.0-r1[nls]" [ebuild])

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

ok, aggiungo "jadetex" tra gli use sperando di risolvere, invece :

```
asushost allx # nano /etc/make.conf

asushost allx # emerge -uav --deep --newuse @world

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds built with USE flags to satisfy "app-text/docbook-sgml-utils[jadetex]".

!!! One of the following packages is required to complete your request:

- app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.14-r1::gentoo (Change USE: +jadetex)

(dependency required by "media-libs/fontconfig-2.8.0-r1[doc]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "x11-libs/gtk+-2.24.5-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-python/pygtk-2.24.0-r1" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-vcs/git-1.7.6.1[python,gtk]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "sys-devel/gettext-0.18.1.1-r2[git]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "dev-libs/atk-1.32.0-r1[nls]" [ebuild])

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

asushost allx # nano /etc/make.conf

asushost allx # emerge -uav --deep --newuse @world

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

sys-block/parted:0

  (sys-block/parted-2.4::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    <sys-block/parted-3 required by (sys-block/gparted-0.8.0::gentoo, installed)

  (sys-block/parted-3.0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously. You may want to try a larger value of

the --backtrack option, such as --backtrack=30, in order to see if

that will solve this conflict automatically.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! The ebuild selected to satisfy "dev-lang/php" has unmet requirements.

- dev-lang/php-5.3.8::gentoo USE="berkdb bzip2 cli crypt ctype doc exif fileinfo filter gdbm hash iconv ipv6 json ldap (multilib) nls phar posix readline session simplexml spell sqlite ssl tokenizer truetype unicode xml zlib (-adabas) -apache2 -bcmath (-birdstep) -calendar -cdb -cgi -cjk -curl -curlwrappers -db2 (-dbmaker) -debug -embed (-empress) (-empress-bcs) -enchant (-esoob) -firebird -flatfile -fpm (-frontbase) -ftp -gd -gd-external -gmp -imap -inifile -interbase -intl -iodbc -kerberos -kolab -ldap-sasl -libedit -mhash -mssql -mysql -mysqli -mysqlnd -oci8 -oci8-instant-client -odbc -pcntl -pdo -pic -postgres -qdbm -recode -sapdb -sharedext -sharedmem -snmp -soap -sockets (-solid) -sqlite3 -suhosin (-sybase-ct) -sysvipc -threads -tidy -wddx -xmlreader -xmlrpc -xmlwriter -xpm -xsl -zip"

  The following REQUIRED_USE flag constraints are unsatisfied:

    truetype? ( any-of ( gd gd-external ) ) exif? ( any-of ( gd gd-external ) )

  The above constraints are a subset of the following complete expression:

    truetype? ( any-of ( gd gd-external ) ) cjk? ( any-of ( gd gd-external ) ) exif? ( any-of ( gd gd-external ) ) xpm? ( gd ) gd? ( zlib !gd-external ) gd-external? ( !gd ) simplexml? ( xml ) soap? ( xml ) wddx? ( xml ) xmlrpc? ( any-of ( xml iconv ) ) xmlreader? ( xml ) xsl? ( xml ) ldap-sasl? ( ldap !oci8 ) adabas? ( odbc ) birdstep? ( odbc ) dbmaker? ( odbc ) empress-bcs? ( empress ) empress? ( odbc ) esoob? ( odbc ) db2? ( odbc ) sapdb? ( odbc ) solid? ( odbc ) kolab? ( imap ) mhash? ( hash ) phar? ( hash ) mysqlnd? ( any-of ( mysql mysqli pdo ) ) oci8? ( !oci8-instant-client !ldap-sasl ) oci8-instant-client? ( !oci8 ) qdbm? ( !gdbm ) readline? ( !libedit ) recode? ( !imap !mysql !mysqli ) firebird? ( !interbase ) sharedmem? ( !threads ) !cli? ( !cgi? ( !fpm? ( !apache2? ( !embed? ( cli ) ) ) ) )

(dependency required by "media-libs/libvpx-0.9.7[doc]" [ebuild])

(dependency required by "net-libs/xulrunner-2.0.1-r1[webm]" [installed])

(dependency required by "gnome-extra/yelp-2.30.2-r6" [installed])

(dependency required by "gnome-base/gnome-light-2.32.1" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

 * IMPORTANT: 4 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

questa volta non fornisce indicazioni specifiche, ho provato ad eliminare GParted (che "tirava dentro" parted-2 e ad installare parted-3, poi ho provato ad  aggiungere "truetype" e varoi altri ma non e' cambiato nulla.

Troppa fatica per includere l'help online ! 

In questo momento sto installando anche Gentoo su due notebook, quindi sono fuso (e stufo !)

Suggerimenti per risolvere il problema della documentazione Gnome online ? In un secondo momento provero' a scaricare e compliare Gparted 9, che ancora non c'e' in portage ( che molto probabilmente funziona con parted-3 )

grazie

NOTA

se tolgo USE="doc" dal mio make.conf i problemi svaniscono e riesco a compilare piu' o meno qualsiasi cosa

----------

## allxsan

Il vantaggio principale, con Gentoo, e' sicuramente la velocita' di funzionamento dell'intero sistema 

per dare "numeri", direi che tutto e' piu' veloce e scattante di almeno un 50%  rispetto a Ubuntu, Fedora & co. ...

fondamentalmernte ottenuto impostando semplicemente "march=native mtune=native.."

ma purtroppo intervengono continuamente inghippi che costringono spesso a perdere ore (o giorni) attendendo di trovare la  soluzione al problema prima di poter effettuare aggiornamenti. variazioni e altro

Ieri dicevo che stavo installando anche su due notebook, anche in quei casi problemi succhiatempo a non finire !

Su un notebook, probabilmente a causa del chipset, alla fine non andava il dvd/masterizzatore, nel senso che  non rilevava alcun tipo di disco. In un caso, con una delle tante configurazionio tentate, indicava correttamente il titolo del DVD inserito, ma andando a tentare di metterlo in "play" appariva unb messaggioi errore folle: nessun disco

Bene compilo e ricompilo il kernel, tentando anche  con la versione scsi dei driver cdrom, cambio in vari modi fstab (dopo aver letto  pagine e pagine di documentazione ufficiale Gentoo in varie lingue, spesso diverse tra loro, a volte obsolete..), niente da fare. A quel punto  elimino del  tutto il dvd/cd/masterizzatore da  fstab e improvvisameente  prende a funzionare perfettamente   :Evil or Very Mad: 

  :Sad:  nessuno riesce a suggerire come provare a risolvere il problema delle documentazione online evitandomi ore di tentativi ?

grazie 

----------

## Onip

la use doc quasi sicuramente non ti servirà a niente. Io non ce l'ho e la documentazione di gnome ce l'avevo comunque. Hai installato gnome-extra/yelp ? Il "browser" della documentazione è quello e se non ce l'hai.

E, ad ogni modo, è meglio mettere la use doc solo per i pacchetti che ti servono andando ad editare opportunamente il file /etc/portage/package.use

----------

## allxsan

 *Onip wrote:*   

> la use doc quasi sicuramente non ti servirà a niente. Io non ce l'ho e la documentazione di gnome ce l'avevo comunque. Hai installato gnome-extra/yelp ? Il "browser" della documentazione è quello e se non ce l'hai.
> 
> E, ad ogni modo, è meglio mettere la use doc solo per i pacchetti che ti servono andando ad editare opportunamente il file /etc/portage/package.use

 

L'help c'è, manca la documentazione, quando si preme f1 appare la classica finestra e poi la dicitura che il file di aiuto richiesto non è presente. A me non serve, fosse anche solo perché smanetto con l'informatica fin ragazzino, fine anni 70. Sono stato sysop fidonet per anni e uso anche linux fin dagli inizi (sono stato anche btester e distributore mandrale cooker per alcuni anni, quando pochi avevano una connessione decente e chiedevano i cd di installazione). La documentazione (l'help online) serve quando creo un account su un pc per amici e parenti, per cui la voglio tutta presente

----------

## djinnZ

Purtroppo la use doc impostata globalmente scatena una serie infinita di dipendenze circolari (per questo è fortemente sconsigliata) in particolare se attivata su un sistema incompleto. E si deve evitare di abilitare tutte le use in una sola volta se non si sa quel che si sta facendo (o non si ha una notevole confidenza, a livello intuitivo, con le dipendenze dei vari pacchetti)

Abilitala solo per quei pacchetti in cui la ritieni necessaria (NB prevalentemente è riferita alla documentazione di sviluppo non a quella d'uso).

Se vuoi che ti spieghi cosa sono e come si risolvono le dipendenze circolari è diverso ed USE="doc" emerge -pNDutv qualcosa aiuta.

Il classico esempio è se abiliti la use gtk e gcj globalmente prime di aggiornare e completare il sistema base, siccome il gcc usa gtk per il frontend grafico vuole che sia installato gtk prima ma contemporaneamente gtk vuole che sia installato prima il gcc. La soluzione è un banale emerge -1 gtk+ nel tuo caso vedo anche diverse use flag mancanti od in conflitto.

----------

## Onip

purtroppo non posso dirti di più perchè ho fatto in modo di rimuovere yelp dal mio sistema, ma ti posso assicurare che le poche volte che ho cliccato nel menu di aiuto le pagine di help "utente" c'erano tutte e, ribadisco, non ho la use doc abilitata per la stragrande maggioranza dei pacchetti di gnome. Se non sbaglio sono installate in /usr/share/gnome/help controlla di non avere un problema di permessi.

Sul sito di gnome è possibile trovare copie delle pagine di help.

----------

## djinnZ

dimenticavo: forse 

```
emerge gnome-user-doc
```

 (ricavato da un banale eix gnome | less cercando con /docum) è necessario?

Rimarco che non uso gnome e tiro ad indovinare.

----------

## allxsan

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> dimenticavo: forse 
> 
> ```
> emerge gnome-user-doc
> ```
> ...

 

Mi sono limitato a scegliere il profilo "gnome desktop" prima di procedere, poi ho aggiunto qualche "use" al make.conf perché emerge ne segnalava la necessità. Fondamentalmente funziona tutto e molto velocemente, il problema è l'help online (per gli amici per niente pratici). Grazie, mi avete fornito abbastanza indicazioni per poter fare altri tentativi, questa volta con successo. 

Esiste una lista di use "standard" da impostare in make.conf per installare nuovamente gnome-light (rigorosamente 2.32)   ? Voglio provare su un vecchio hd ide da 160gb che non uso da tempo, se tutto funziona cambio fstab, la configurazione di grub e qualche altra cosa, così sposto tutto su un sata da 500. Sono abituato ad usare gnome 2.32, senza contare che non voglio fare a meno di alcune applet (per esempio netspeed, sensors...), quindi niente gnome 3. Mentre un tempo ero fan di kde (fino alla versione 2), poi hanno cambiato tutto, già la serie 3 mi piaceva poco, sono tornato a gnome e ci resto. C'è anche da dire che un tempo c'erano tanti "puristi" detrattori di kde, perché troppo tendente a windows e molto meno gestibile di gnome. Ora questa diatriba sembra svanita, e dire che kde è diventato ancor meno gestibile..esteticamente bello, ma io voglio avere tutto sotto controllo, specie la velocità della connessione (in tempo reale) e i sensori hardware (voltaggi e temperature).

----------

## djinnZ

Impostare il profilo desktop/gnome, semplicemente.

Un buon metodo è lanciare emerge -epv e vedere se qualcuna delle use disabilitate potrebbe servire.

Ti consiglio di installare eix ufed euses gentoolkit* e portage-users per iniziare a lavorarci su.

Non abilitarle tutte in una volta (od almeno ogni due, tre aggiunte lancia un emerge -aDNuv @world per vedere se non scattano conflitti e dipendenze circolari) e nel caso vai a vedere nell'ebuild cosa implicano.

Con pazienza ed abnegazione tanto il sistema funzionante con gentoo è un'utopia.

Per la use doc ti ripeto che insieme a test, examples e minimal (e non ricordo quali altre) è caldamente consigliato di abilitarle per singoli pacchetti, mai globalmente.

Per quanto riguarda l'organizzazione dei metapacchetti (gnome-light è un metapacchetto perchè di suo non installa niente, si limita ad avere come dipendenza i componenti necessari ad avere un minimo di desktop gnome installato) e dei pacchetti di gnome non so come aiutarti visto che uso kde e non mi frega niente di gnome.

A naso credo che per avere cose l'help od controlli si devano installare dei pacchetti specifici ma mi fermo qui.

----------

## allxsan

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Impostare il profilo desktop/gnome, semplicemente.
> 
> Un buon metodo è lanciare emerge -epv e vedere se qualcuna delle use disabilitate potrebbe servire.
> 
> Ti consiglio di installare eix ufed euses gentoolkit* e portage-users per iniziare a lavorarci su.
> ...

 

dopo una pausa forzata a causa di lavori improrogabili sono riuscito a riprendere in mano la questione. 

Con la documentazione ho parzialmente risolto, anche grazie alle dritte che avete fornito  :Smile:  intanto mio fratello e' arrivato, ripartito, per ora non perdo altro tempo  :Very Happy: 

Con gli ultimi aggiornamenti sono sorti alcuni problemi, e torniamo al punto di partenza  :Sad: 

Ma per questo apro subito un nuovo post nella speranza di ricevere altre preziose dritte risparmiare un mucchio di tempo  :Smile: 

----------

